
CUPS 2.0 - tomkwok
https://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-2.0/relnotes.html
======
jzzskijj
I wish printing was harder. I have piles of slides filling my desk. Slides on
paper, printed by someone else, pages that have been barely read once, their
information is already outdated and the contents could have been collectively
read from a white screen in the meetings.

Using Linux since 1995 forced me into paperless thinking, because printing
used to be hard. And these days, with all those smartphone, tablet, laptop,
ereader etc. screen it should be virtually unnecessary in office environments.
But still people just keep on printing everything.

I hope there is some terrible fault in CUPS that makes people to think, that
trying to print this is not worth the trouble</semisarcasm>

~~~
TeMPOraL
Funny that I have the exactly opposite feeling. I _want_ to print more, but I
don't, because CUPS is a kludge, and I don't feel like using Windows at work
for the sole purpose of somewhat sane printer handling.

Now to answer why and what I would want to print more? Surprisingly, I mostly
want to print code. The reason is that computers suck for reading and
thinking, and in my specific case, I can't focus on thinking hard in front of
a computer screen (it's too easy to turn on HN).

When I'm stuck with a hard refactor to do, I like to print out all relevant
files, take coloured pens and highlighters and keep drawing and annotating
code until everything is clear in my hand. Paper is simply superior in
annotating capabilities and high-level view (i.e. spread 20 pages in front of
you to see everything). I haven't found any tool yet that would make doing
this on computer even comparable.

I once asked a very known HN user, who prints out all relevant code every
afternoon as a method of planning work for the next day, whether he worries
about the amount of paper he uses. The answer I got: "Paper is cheap. Focus is
golden."

As for ecology side of printing, I used to worry much more about it before.
But at some point I realized that I didn't do any math, and from what I can
tell, "paperless world" seems to be much more damaging to environment than
cutting down trees for paper, and as long as we recycle, paper ain't that bad.
But still, I didn't do the math.

~~~
Morgawr
>When I'm stuck with a hard refactor to do, I like to print out all relevant
files, take coloured pens and highlighters and keep drawing and annotating
code until everything is clear in my hand. Paper is simply superior in
annotating capabilities and high-level view (i.e. spread 20 pages in front of
you to see everything). I haven't found any tool yet that would make doing
this on computer even comparable.

I can't agree more. I tried several ways to get a better overview of projects
I work on, but ultimately it's all very klutzy and awkward. When you have 30
(or more) files with cross references and you need to get a global
understanding of the whole architecture, working with code can be very hard.
Even with visual tools like UML diagram or similar IDE features, even when
ctrl+clicking offered by various editors to jump to definitions and jump
around code, even with ctags and multiple buffers open in vim. I tried working
with 4 screens but my eyes have to move all over the place to keep following,
I can't easily re-organize my files next to each other to keep relevant
portions of code close together (regardless of logical modularity in my
implementation).

Paper is really the best we have at the moment, maybe a more modern
environment in the future will solve this (I recall LightTable promising
something similar where you could move around small blocks of functions,
during their Kickstarter, however that was never delivered unfortunately), but
for the moment we are stuck with paper.

~~~
ultramancool
I think this is sort of the fact that IDEs are signed primarily for writing
code, not for understanding existing code.

If you look at a reverse engineering tool like IDA Pro, despite working with
lower level code, you get powerful understanding tools, excellent cross
referencing and diagram generation tools, graph views of code so you can see
every decision made without having to read them all out and now even stuff
like "proximity" view, which gives a nice way to understand calling
structures.

[http://www.hexblog.com/?p=468](http://www.hexblog.com/?p=468)

------
tomkwok
* TL;DR from [http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgwMjE](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgwMjE) *

>> CUPS 2.0 has greater security around its scheduler, various OS X specific
improvements, systemd support, support for TLS certificate validation and
policy enforcement, updates to all Linux man pages, dropped OpenSSL in favor
of GNU TLS, dropped support for AIX / HP-UX / OSF/1 architectures, and various
other changes.

------
turrini
CUPS work very well for the company I work for.

In just one linux print server, we've got exactly 1110 printers installed (HP,
Brother, Ricoh, Argox, Epson, Samsung and LexMark), all working without
hassles.

We're a warehouse/retailing company.

------
rcarmo
"Dropped "dark wake" support on OS X, which was preventing portables from
going to sleep when there was a stuck job. We now use a variation of the CUPS
1.4 sleep support to do a cleaner sleep (<rdar://problem/14323704>)"

At last.

------
0x0
I'm guessing this isn't a coincidence, with osx yosemite out as a release
candidate?

~~~
jfindley
It does seem to be somewhat OSX focussed - although dropping OpenSSL in favour
of GNUTLS is going to be interesting, as currently I don't believe there's any
sanctioned OSX build of GNUTLS.

~~~
0x0
Don't forget CUPS is an Apple product. I'm sure they have a plan :)

~~~
gsnedders
Notably, the maintainer who is by far the primary author, is an Apple
employee.

~~~
Someone
Not only that. Insofar as that is possible, Apple owns CUPS.

Look at the footer on cups.org:

 _CUPS, the CUPS logo, and OS X are trademarks of Apple Inc._

------
Aloha
I find it interesting they dropped support for HP-UX, and AIX, and that there
was support to drop for OSF/1

~~~
jychang
To be fair the number of HP-UX and AIX machines that need to be connected to
printers can probably be counted on one hand.

~~~
alexhawdon
I had more than a handful of AIX machines serving literally thousands of
printers to deal with at a previous job. AIX was hosting a POS/ERP system
which was heavily dependent on printing to trade (b2b/'trade' retail business)
- it was an entirely business-critical function.

I never want to see another OKI ML520 again.

------
jbverschoor
Yup.. [http://localhost:631/](http://localhost:631/)

CUPS 2.0.0 CUPS is the standards-based, open source printing system developed
by Apple Inc. for OS X® and other UNIX®-like operating systems.

~~~
regularfry
_Bought_ by Apple Inc. for OS X. It predates OS X by a few years.

~~~
sbuk
CUPS 2.0.0 doesn't though.

------
naner
I wonder why there doesn't seem to be any implementation for AirPrint/ePrint
in Linux. Seems like a good lightweight alternative to CUPS for wireless
systems/devices.

Also, I am curious: is CUPS still used in OSX?

~~~
TkTech
Certainly, go to [http://127.0.0.1:631/](http://127.0.0.1:631/) in your
browser. CUPS is still actively developed by Apple.

------
sandGorgon
I wish that the CUPS filter language would be made out of something like lua
or javascript rather than binary (C) right now.

But I have less than zero hope of that ever happening - both OSX and Linux use
CUPS as their printing framework. There is no way, Apple (which basically owns
CUPS) will allow Linux to get easy leverage on the superb printer driver
ecosystem of the Mac.

Before anybody else comments - printers do work on Linux. But not all features
work.

~~~
rkangel
It's been a while, but I thought that CUPS filters were just executables with
an input stream and an output stream, so you could write them in whatever you
wanted?

~~~
sandGorgon
correct - but they are non portable. Which means that all the nice features
that Mac drivers have are not available on Linux (or the printing is screwed
up, etc.).

I wish there was some way to make portable/obfuscated filter drivers, so that
vendors could ship them and be usable on all CUPS platforms.

------
julie1
printer are bloatware. Old men recipe: new corporate printer tends to have a
lpd daemon running accepting postscript (60%). Use rlpr and send your file
directly bypassing the spooler. nmap on ldp port my help.

------
cbsmith
We're going to miss you when you're gone.

------
dangayle
I have no comment about CUPS, but I will say that I find this site to be
pleasant on the eyes, even if it is just bootstrap. I feel like half the
reason people don't want to use Debian or GNU stuff or other free software is
because the sites themselves are fugly remnants of the mid-nineties and leave
much to be desired from a usability standpoint.

How hard would it be to simply wrap their boring html and drop it into a bog
standard bootstrap? Like, a day?

~~~
S4M
Why don't you volunteer to improve the design of the webpages of the OSS
projects that you think would need it?

~~~
nnnnni
"Submit a patch."

~~~
mschuster91
By far not every project does it like php and host their website sourcecode on
a github repo.

